# [Dead] 6GHz+ Overclock Club!



## Dilyn

Oh dear God.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh dear God.


come on push that thing.... get it dis club...








heck, i can't even make it in here... i'm not elite enough..


----------



## ph10m

pentium 4 at 7,5ghz..


----------



## Antsu

**** this ain't no sunday aircooling club.


----------



## Antsu

Even tho those guys are pro, I want some world class guys to OC the Golden samples of the Highest Ghz P4's and see a score.......
OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


come on push that thing.... get it dis club...








heck, i can't even make it in here... i'm not elite enough..


I will try my hardest


----------



## NoGuru

Man I have been close but have not to 6 yet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Antsu*


Even tho those guys are pro, I want some world class guys to OC the Golden samples of the Highest Ghz P4's and see a score.......
OVER 9000!!!


not every chip needs to be golden to get to 6GHz + some of it is luck, i think..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I will try my hardest










go go go

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Man I have been close but have not to 6 yet.


me either... it's not that im not trying... heck i just did 5GHz and was happy.

Sandy Bridge is coming soon and I feel as if this club should take off pretty easily. But for now, 6GHz + can be difficult and i thought that the guys & gals that have made it deserved a nice place to show their accomplishments off at..


----------



## el gappo

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Dilyn*   Oh dear God.  
   
 You Tube  



 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...0t_be_6250_mhz

In plox


----------



## Mikecdm

Need to find something to be a proud member of this club. I'm still 1mhz from ever reaching 5.0ghz.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Beat me to it. I had it all coded and my Internet connection went out when I was trying to upload it. Have fun with this one Xtreme.

Might as well use the Sig Link I was going to use. Changed it to reflect this thread.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][B]Sig Link[/B]

[code][center][PLAIN]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/882256/"][b]_.=6GHz + Elite Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/PLAIN][/center]

:clock:*_.=6GHz + Elite Overclock Club=._*:clock:[/center]

[/CODE][/CODE]


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Beat me to it. I had it all coded and my Internet connection went out when I was trying to upload it. Have fun with this one Xtreme.

oops... sorry.
i had 3 ppl ask for it, and i wasn't going to at 1st but since i only have 1 other club i figured no biggie to take em both on..


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I have four so it's probably for the best anyway. Let me know if you need any help with it though.


----------



## SimpleTech

Lets see, I need a BCLK of 286 to get to 6GHz. Yeah that shouldn't be too terribly hard.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1339655

Edit: swapped validation for a sub 7Ghz.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

none the less... updated.

thank you gentleman...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Beat me to it. I had it all coded and my Internet connection went out when I was trying to upload it. Have fun with this one Xtreme.

Might as well use the Sig Link I was going to use. Changed it to reflect this thread.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][B]Sig Link[/B]

[code][center][PLAIN]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/882256/"][b]_.=6GHz + Elite Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/PLAIN][/center]

:clock:*_.=6GHz + Elite Overclock Club=._*:clock:[/center]

[/CODE][/CODE]


thanks....

link added FTW... compliments of PapaSmurf


----------



## rocstar96

First there was 4GHz Club

Then 5GHz Club

THEN 6GHz CLUB?!

I will make the 7GHz tomorrow.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
First there was 4GHz Club

Then 5GHz Club

THEN 6GHz CLUB?!

I will make the 7GHz tomorrow.

there is no need for a 7GHz club...

6GHz + club.... i made this club with full intentions of 6ghz or higher..


----------



## Behemoth777

You Tube





Sorry, but it's not over 9000... lol


----------



## nolonger

I was about to post a score for this thread, but just realized I'm already here, lol!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I was about to post a score for this thread, but just realized I'm already here, lol!


ya i took the liberty to search thru some of the other clubs and find some of the submissions to add, figured you wouldn't mind that i added you..
great job on that OC by the way..


----------



## supra_rz

oh . my . god i cannot even go up to 4 with my 28celcious ambient temps


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya i took the liberty to search thru some of the other clubs and find some of the submissions to add, figured you wouldn't mind that i added you..
great job on that OC by the way..


Nope, saved me the job of having to look for the validation.









Thanks man, hope to get more 6GHz+ in the future.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well with this club, i figured it was a way to show off what these guys and gals have done. not many of us can get to 6GHz or beyond and I feel that these people should have a special place just for therm... The Elite Club.


----------



## Nautilus

No you can't tempt me. I promised myself not to exceed 1.36 *again...*


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Indefinitely have to be a cpuz validation? I don't really do those much.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3*


Indefinitely have to be a cpuz validation? I don't really do those much.


yes, needs to be a validation with the name you use here in the forum. 
if it's unstable at your clocks and freezes while trying to validate, just click save file and save the .cvf file to your desktop then go to 
http://valid.canardpc.com/
here and enter your info and boom.. its validated


----------



## TheOcelot

Just out of curiosity, are most of those single core 6 ghz runs on l2n or dry ice? Is dry ice enough to get an i3 to 6 ghz??? :O


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Just out of curiosity, are most of those single core 6 ghz runs on l2n or dry ice? Is dry ice enough to get an i3 to 6 ghz??? :O


On i3's I'd bet you need LN2. 250MHz BCLK is no small feat on DICE.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


On i3's I'd bet you need LN2. 250MHz BCLK is no small feat on DICE.


Definitely not. Wish I could join soon. Congrats to all those who made it


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Definitely not. Wish I could join soon. Congrats to all those who made it










Thank you. Seeing your sig reminded me I got a dead P55-GD80 on top of my desk.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Just out of curiosity, are most of those single core 6 ghz runs on l2n or dry ice? Is dry ice enough to get an i3 to 6 ghz??? :O


6GHz is difficult to get on Dice but can be done. 
On an i3 you will need LN2. Every 1156 chip I've seen at or above 6GHz was all done on LN2.


----------



## Klinkey

freaks


----------



## hollowtek

what a club... members are less than .000000000001% of the worldwide population.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;11665865*
> what a club... members are less than .000000000001% of the worldwide population.












lol

One day I hope to be in that statistic


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Now how can i get a phenom 9500 to 6.0ghz? well I CAN'T, not with my current case.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ;11666113*
> Now how can i get a phenom 9500 to 6.0ghz? well I CAN'T, not with my current case.


I don't think you can get a 9500 to 6ghz with any case.


----------



## BankaiKiller

ppffft 13 people! time for that 7club.


----------



## {Unregistered}

It's funny that most of the "*ELITES*" have P4's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;11666202*
> ppffft 13 people! time for that 7club.


That idea was already tried and rejected. That's what the "+ ELITE" is for to encompass those few that can get above 6GHz.


----------



## Jesse^_^

:O 6ghz+ P4's, I wonder how it will game..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^;11691318*
> :O 6ghz+ P4's, I wonder how it will game..


I doubt that it would run long enough to game. Most of these systems will only run a few minutes at those clock speeds, just long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11694894*
> I doubt that it would run long enough to game. Most of these systems will only run a few minutes at those clock speeds, just long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation.


At 6GHz maybe not, but 5.5GHz might be passable for gaming.









It would also probably be the most costly frag streak you go on.


----------



## FtW 420

I installed windows at 6ghz when it got corrupted while I was going after 7.


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11694894*
> I doubt that it would run long enough to game. Most of these systems will only run a few minutes at those clock speeds, just long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation.


Hehe...i wrote a thread about this...but i'm not gonna hate, seeing as i don't know or care to know how they got to 6 GHz+. I'm rather impressed. I see P4s, and A CELERON. I don't believe that could be watercooling alone.

Grats to all


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Thread Updated... Thanks !!


----------



## eternaljammer

wheres my vi card!!!!!!!!!!!deo


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigalisk;11705592*
> Hehe...i wrote a thread about this...but i'm not gonna hate, seeing as i don't know or care to know how they got to 6 GHz+. I'm rather impressed. I see P4s, and A CELERON. I don't believe that could be watercooling alone.
> 
> Grats to all


I'm pretty sure ALL of the 6GHz+ runs were on LN2.

We should have a new member soon, Bassplayer's working on it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Mine was redone with Dice.








Com-on Bass do it...


----------



## SteveClay

I have a single core 12GHz processor I got from a friend but I dont have a board for it!!! ill be sure to show proof and pics and all that good stuff when I get a board for it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveClay;11814365*
> I have a single core 12GHz processor I got from a friend but I dont have a board for it!!! ill be sure to show proof and pics and all that good stuff when I get a board for it.


yeah...

Don't know if there's an overclock club that counts imaginary hardware.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ftw 420*


yeah...

Don't know if there's an overclock club that counts imaginary hardware.


lmao


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


yeah...

Don't know if there's an overclock club that counts imaginary hardware.


Sig'd !!


----------



## isamu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveClay;11814365*
> I have a single core 12GHz processor I got from a friend but I dont have a board for it!!! ill be sure to show proof and pics and all that good stuff when I get a board for it.


Is it stable? Can I play Ridge Racer V with no slowdowns?


----------



## alancsalt

Hell, I live in the sub tropics, so I haven't even got to five yet. Sigh. Take more than a cold snap to get me listed here.

Anyway, got this new high bclk thread, The [Unofficial] BCLK Klub (FSBs Welcome), so if any of you fellas have some extreme fsb or bclk overclock validations feel free to drop 'em by. I'd be happy to list 'em.


----------



## Rowey

Liquid nitrogen?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12098590*
> Liquid nitrogen?


Yep. Maybeee possible on dry ice, but not likely.

I managed 5.925 on dice, but couldn't get higher









I need to get my hand on some LN2...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12098606*
> Yep. Maybeee possible on dry ice, but not likely.
> 
> I managed 5.925 on dice, but couldn't get higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my hand on some LN2...


What on your i7?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12098638*
> What on your i7?


ya on this one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565843


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yessir that's the one! Thanks XC.


----------



## Maximous

Here is mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609836


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Here is mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609836


Dat's What I'm Talkin Bout !!








I'll Add You Tonight..


----------



## Eek

Oh I didn't know this club exist. Now I have a reason to sort thru my folder of validation files.


----------



## Maximous

Go get them


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Here is mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609836


added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Oh I didn't know this club exist. Now I have a reason to sort thru my folder of validation files.


ya... go get em... let's get you added.


----------



## 69_Goat

Some were asking if 6GHz is possible on dry ice.

Here's a dice run on a i5-670.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1494308


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Very Nice..... You will be added tonight... Thanks


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358493

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532365

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543878

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492085


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12371055*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358493
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532365
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543878
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492085


Wow 775 never ceases to amaze me









Editost 666


----------



## Jesse^_^

Yeah, go 775







....

That Celeron 352 was running 1.94Vcore :O


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i will be updating tonight... gonna add one for myself as well.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309

Celeron, Asus Commando and Dry Ice


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12387085*
> i will be updating tonight... gonna add one for myself as well.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309
> 
> Celeron, Asus Commando and Dry Ice


AWESOME!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Holy crap. Nice Dave..


----------



## 69_Goat

Got another for ya.

This one's on the GT.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1653178


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Going to need to get me some LN2!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Updated... Thanks Goat and Dom !!


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668570


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12478455*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668570


Just out of curiosity, what motherboard did you use to do that?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'd be surprised if it was anything other than a Commando, but we'll find out soon!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12478507*
> Just out of curiosity, what motherboard did you use to do that?


I think Gigabyte GA-965P-S3.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If that is the case I have a shot then, if I can scrounge up a decent Celly 352.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you mean on your EP45, I believe those cannot run Celeron 775 chips.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No. I have a GA-965P-DS3 as well. That's why I was wondering which 965 chipset board he used on his.


----------



## Dilyn

If you hit a six...
I'll throw a party in your honor


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll be happy with a 5.


----------



## Mikecdm

I have a feeling it's a P5b-deluxe


----------



## alancsalt

I googled:
_Northbridge Intel P965/G965 rev. C1
Southbridge Intel 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) rev. B0 
_
and got:
Mainboard Model 965P-S3 (0x000001A7 - 0x004A2493)

but googling further, found a number of mainboards have that rev. B0, and all the rest.


----------



## Liighthead

when get a dice pot some 775 chips gonna dieeee hahaha

nice work everyone


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I googled:
_Northbridge Intel P965/G965 rev. C1
Southbridge Intel 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) rev. B0 
_
and got:
Mainboard Model 965P-S3 (0x000001A7 - 0x004A2493)

but googling further, found a number of mainboards have that rev. B0, and all the rest.


This is what I get from my GA-965P-DS3. Miine is a Rev. 1.33. I can't remember if it has the 1.4v vcore limit on P4's and Celly's like the EP45's do or not. I guess I won't know for sure about it until the person answers my question, if they ever do.

MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : 965P-DS3
NB : Intel P965/G965 rev C2
SB : Intel 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) rev B0


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

I wanna see 6Ghz on air but I've a feeling il not see it till 28nm / 14nm.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Telekinesis;12486109*
> I wanna see 6Ghz on air but I've a feeling il not see it till 28nm / 14nm.


or a Very hot 1155







?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Telekinesis;12486109*
> I wanna see 6Ghz on air but I've a feeling il not see it till 28nm / 14nm.


Or someone willing to put the system outside on a sub zero day.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12486119*
> or a Very hot 1155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Max for SB is 5.89GHz for now.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I googled:
_Northbridge Intel P965/G965 rev. C1
Southbridge Intel 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) rev. B0 
_
and got:
Mainboard Model 965P-S3 (0x000001A7 - 0x004A2493)

but googling further, found a number of mainboards have that rev. B0, and all the rest.


You search wrong place







. I just looked up his HWbot profile, found the celly submission and someone in comments asks what board. His response was P5B deluxe.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I didn't even think of checking HWBot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


You search wrong place







. I just looked up his HWbot profile, found the celly submission and someone in comments asks what board. His response was P5B deluxe.


Ok MIke. Ya got me.







Any idea why it would come up as unknown? Would that be because it's modded maybe?


----------



## reflex99

CPUz starts to flake if your system has some sort of instablitliy.

At 7+GHz, he is anything but stable.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Ok MIke. Ya got me.







Any idea why it would come up as unknown? Would that be because it's modded maybe?


Quite common when you push the ragged edge of OC'ing. It's surprising that it can gather as much information as it does on OC's that big.


----------



## DOM.

yes its a p5b deluxe my first ocing mb, i got it when they where selling at the egg.. it was new









but took 2days to get that cpu-z... 7.7 would bsod before i could save









for some reason the mb stoped showing up been like that for a long time and i also got a 7.2ghz wprime run


----------



## tryagainplss

This club is for the elite alright.... I can't believe no 920 D0 have reached 6Ghz in OCN yet...\\

EDIT:

I wonder why Sandy Bridges can't hit 6Ghz.....

Muhahaha. I hate SB?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*


This club is for the elite alright.... I can't believe no 920 D0 have reached 6Ghz in OCN yet...\\

EDIT:

I wonder why Sandy Bridges can't hit 6Ghz.....

Muhahaha. I hate SB?


To reach 6GHz on a 920, you would need a BCLK of 286. The highest BCLK recorded on a 920 is 269.

Also, SB can't reach 6GHz because of its max multiplier as well.


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


To reach 6GHz on a 920, you would need a BCLK of 286. The highest BCLK recorded on a 920 is 269.


I see..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Also, SB can't reach 6GHz because of its max multiplier as well.


I knew that. Just wanted to mock somebody xD

Looking forward to buy a 2500k in case I have the money when the chipset is fixed.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeah, the only 45nm i7 chip to make it over 6GHz was the 975. All of the others (920, 930, 940, 950, 960, 965) capped a bit lower.


----------



## el gappo

SB can hit 6, it just hasn't yet


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


SB can hit 6, it just hasn't yet










Going to take one of those chips that somehow has a 59x multi and will boot with it higher than 100 BCLK.

IB will walk all over 6GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


To reach 6GHz on a 920, you would need a BCLK of 286. The highest BCLK recorded on a 920 is 269.

Also, SB can't reach 6GHz because of its max multiplier as well.


That would be this one:



269.36MHz bclk


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

updated and added a P4 631 that i did @ 6000.58 MHz


----------



## 69_Goat

Nice goin', XC.

About time you got into your own club.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *69_Goat*


Nice goin', XC.

About time you got into your own club.










thanks.... I got 2 Asus Commando's and a few other chips laying here, Plus got a Dewar coming this weekend so should have some other good sub's coming soon. Sometimes it pays to live close to some well know people... Got some good deals from Vince (Kingpin)


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695297


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12634247*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695297


Nice work man. Did you get any other benchmarks in or just the CPU-Z?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12638130*
> Nice work man. Did you get any other benchmarks in or just the CPU-Z?


just cpu-z on the cpu but was doing 3D but need a gpu pot







also link to my hwbot profile below









Vantage - Performance - 7501 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT @950/1102MHz) 10.2 points

Vantage - Performance - 15114 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @790/1200MHz) 19.8 points

Aquamark - 360445 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT @950/1102MHz) 22.3 points

Aquamark - 389483 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @800/1200MHz) 18.1 points

3DMark06 - 26152 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @785/1200MHz) 23.4 points

3DMark06 - 17645 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT @925/1102MHz) 23 points

3DMark05 - 39945 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @790/1200MHz) 0.3 + 21.2 points

3DMark05 - 32420 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT @925/1102MHz) 20.1 points

3DMark03 - 68286 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @790/1200MHz) 14.6 points

3DMark03 - 49081 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT @925/1102MHz) 14.1 points

3DMark2001 SE - 92369 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT @980/1102MHz) 15.1 points

3DMark2001 SE - 103444 marks - DOM. (OCAlliance) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @790/1200MHz) 4.9 + 16.2 points


----------



## XtremeCuztoms




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12634247*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695297


updated. sorry it took a bit to do, had a death in the family and had/have a lot going on


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry to hear it. My sympathies to you. Words....


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12688678*
> updated. sorry it took a bit to do, had a death in the family and had/have a lot going on










thanks and my condolences to you and ur family


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12694133*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and my condolences to you and ur family


Ditto, Well said.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12688678*
> updated. sorry it took a bit to do, had a death in the family and had/have a lot going on


My condolences man, wish such things didn't have to happen...

Getting this thread bumped back to the first page, played with the 990x a little bit before running out of cold juice.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714735


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nice.


----------



## BWG

Anyone able to benchmark these clocks? Do they perform well?


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are pretty much all suicide runs. Most of them will only be able to run for a few minutes, basically just long enough to grad a CPU-Z Validation Link. Anyone who was able to do more would have more than likely made some comment about that in their posts and provided a screenshot or link to any benches they were able to run.


----------



## DOM.

i benched my 980x at 6.3GHz HT off on ln2 for 3dmark 01-03-05-am3


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12874259*
> i benched my 980x at 6.3GHz HT off on ln2 for 3dmark 01-03-05-am3


Nice, did you grab a validation? woulda been nice to see that and some super pi or something


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i ran wprime @ 6,349.6MHz on a Celeron LGA775 347 on dry ice...
got my 31L Dewar sitting here about ready for some LN2 action


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;12874282*
> Nice, did you grab a validation? woulda been nice to see that and some super pi or something


on the op is my best







need to run some 2d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12874352*
> i ran wprime @ 6,349.6MHz on a Celeron LGA775 347 on dry ice...
> got my 31L Dewar sitting here about ready for some LN2 action


i got 35L in the garage got some today for some 2d


----------



## kenolak

Ok I'm not all about being a nazi about this stuff.
The thread title is the 6GHZ Club. How many of the cpu's listed as being in the club are 6GHZ?, ..... Anyway...








Ok obviously I'm insane and drunk. Edit edit - Everyonein the club, is legit and awesome as hell.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;12874413*
> Ok I'm not all about being a nazi about this stuff.
> The thread title is the 6GHZ Club. How many of the cpu's listed as being in the club are 6GHZ?, ..... Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok obviously I'm insane and drunk. Edit edit - Everyonein the club, is legit and awesome as hell.


All of them have been overclocked to 6GHz or higher. None of them are a native 6GHz cpu.


----------



## L3gacy

Lets start a 7ghz club


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3gacy;12939351*
> Lets start a 7ghz club


Someday in the distant future, we will have Terahertz clubs. We will also be clones manufactured by Google.


----------



## L3gacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12939377*
> Someday in the distant future, we will have Terahertz clubs. We will also be clones manufactured by Google.


Nice username









Maybe an 8Ghz club would be best!
Actually I will try making one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3gacy;12939351*
> Lets start a 7ghz club


Notice the name of this one is 6GHz + (or Plus). A 7GHz club was started but then closed so as to not infringe on this specific club due to the lack of need. Until they start getting a lot of 9 or 10 GHz OC's there will not be any need for another one, and even then it would be superfluous. Heck, there are only about 20 people so far in this one.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3gacy;12939398*
> Nice username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an 8Ghz club would be best!
> Actually I will try making one.


8Ghz club would not be elite club but insane club









"8GHZ Insane Club" The fun of overclocking continues.....

Seriously, I'll try to bring my SB close to 6GHZ next month after switching to H20. I was able to bring it to 5.5ghz @ 1.48v using H70 so I'm in the striking distance.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3gacy;12939351*
> Lets start a 7ghz club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_;12939469*
> 8Ghz club would not be elite club but insane club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "8GHZ Insane Club" The fun of overclocking continues.....
> 
> Seriously, I'll try to bring my SB close to 6GHZ next month after switching to H20. I was able to bring it to 5.5ghz @ 1.48v using H70 so I'm in the striking distance.


if you hit 6GHz on your Sandy, you would be the 1st person in the world to do it and you would be instantly a huge hit. the highest thus far is 5961.14 mhz
so lets see you make history.


----------



## L3gacy

here it is guys the 8ghz club XD

http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/978689-8ghz-insane-overclock-club.html

if you know anyone on here with that Overclock send him to my thread XD


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3gacy;12939632*
> here it is guys the 8ghz club XD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/978689-8ghz-insane-overclock-club.html
> 
> if you know anyone on here with that Overclock send him to my thread XD


Epic Fail...








now let's see you make it into your own club


----------



## PapaSmurf

I tried, but some people just won't listen.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12939868*
> I tried, but some people just won't listen.


ya i know, thanks for the assistance...
and to think, the this section was clean for awhile, now its gonna be clustered with unnecessary threads like that...


----------



## PapaSmurf

It won't last long. No one will be able to get into it anyway so it will quickly die out after a couple of days of people commenting on it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya.... true.

i got a few chips that will do 7 on dice, i hope for 8 soon, but not holding my breathe.


----------



## L3gacy

I got it deleted, but that encourages me to try for it in the summer.
I'll show you guys,
then I will make it again.
XD


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It won't last long. No one will be able to get into it anyway so it will quickly die out after a couple of days of people commenting on it.


Its dead already.... shooot


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L3gacy;12939632*
> here it is guys the 8ghz club XD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/978689-8ghz-insane-overclock-club.html
> 
> if you know anyone on here with that Overclock send him to my thread XD


Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator. I'm definitely not fast enough...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


thread was deleted.


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


if you hit 6GHz on your Sandy, you would be the 1st person in the world to do it and you would be instantly a huge hit. the highest thus far is 5961.14 mhz 
so lets see you make history.


http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_2600k
??????

Why does the graph show higher then 6 but the 2d benches only show the 5.9


----------



## PapaSmurf

I figure until we get to double digit GHz clock speeds there will be no need for another club like this.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustusIV*


http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_2600k
??????

Why does the graph show higher then 6 but the 2d benches only show the 5.9


That's all Intel Core i processors (980X/990X included).


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


That's all Intel Core i processors (980X/990X included).


Oh didnt know you read it that way :/


----------



## alancsalt

Fastest Sandy I could find on the Bot: No 865. 5843.6 mhz Japan tanuki Intel Core i5 2500K @5843.6MHz Air 0.0


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739643


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739643


nice dude


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebunny*


nice dude

















thanks now i need to get it stable for super pi

i couldnt run anything over 6GHz in 2D


----------



## alancsalt

I thought SB didn't respond to dice or LN2 that well, but...

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2134262_suicidephoenix_cpu_z_core_i7_2600k_5961.14_mhz

5961.14 mhz with Intel Core i7 2600K at 5961.1MHz on 02-Mar-2011, Cooling: LN2 at -40C


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12957377*
> I thought SB didn't respond to dice or LN2 that well, but...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2134262_suicidephoenix_cpu_z_core_i7_2600k_5961.14_mhz
> 
> 5961.14 mhz with Intel Core i7 2600K at 5961.1MHz on 02-Mar-2011, Cooling: LN2 at -40C


They don't, he did that at -40C. You can go to around -190C with ln2, hardly a prime example of scaling.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i will update this weekend DOM.
i figured i would post this for PizzaMan, he posted this in the 5GHz club but it should be here as well.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744175

Nicely done Pizza... !!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12963822*
> i will update this weekend DOM.
> i figured i would post this for PizzaMan, he posted this in the 5GHz club but it should be here as well.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744175
> 
> Nicely done Pizza... !!


Its AMD it dont count,lol jk. relax lol
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBwHzs-kmsE[/ame]


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i will update this weekend DOM.
i figured i would post this for PizzaMan, he posted this in the 5GHz club but it should be here as well.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744175

Nicely done Pizza... !!


lol, I was just about to post it here.









Add me up.


----------



## Sinani206

Is it impossible to reach 6GHz with Sandy Bridge because the highest multiplier is 57?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinani206;12980099*
> Is it impossible to reach 6GHz with Sandy Bridge because the highest multiplier is 57?


It's possible.
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2150300_


----------



## FtW 420

The Sandy Bridge 6 Ghz barrier has been broken!

Now my 2500k seems slower than it was yesterday...


----------



## alancsalt

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## NoGuru

Always just a matter of time.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

OP updated.


----------



## PizzaMan




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

looking good Pizza, looks like i need to update the OP again....


----------



## PapaSmurf

No rest for the weary.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

OP Updated Again !!!


----------



## Imglidinhere

You guys are nuts... Now more than ever do I want a C3 stepping chip... T~T


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


You guys are nuts... Now more than ever do I want a C3 stepping chip... T~T


C2 can do 6









7 was hit on a c2 first too don't forget


----------



## baker18

e8400 @6020.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197792*
> e8400 @6020.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


While this isn't exactly the right thread for this, nicely done! LN2, dice, or cascade?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13198088*
> While this isn't exactly the right thread for this, nicely done! LN2, dice, or cascade?


oops. did i post on the wrong thread.







can someone delete/move. thanks.

single stage @-50.


----------



## alancsalt

You are 6GHz plus, it's the right thread.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13198169*
> You are 6GHz plus, it's the right thread.


Thanks Alan. Did you get your ep45?


----------



## alancsalt

Almost too many...
a UD3P 1.1, UDLR, and an Extreme. It feels almost sacrilege to use the Extreme. Once I've collected enough kit I'll start on the cheapy for practice...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

<--- This guy was being stupid. For some reason I thought I was in that "Japanese overclocker hits 6GHz on SB" thread...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197792*
> e8400 @6020.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


Very Nice.... I will add you tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13198088*
> While this isn't exactly the right thread for this, nicely done! LN2, dice, or cascade?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13199090*
> <--- This guy was being stupid. For some reason I thought I was in that "Japanese overclocker hits 6GHz on SB" thread...


----------



## B3RGY

save a spot for my 2500k


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197792*
> e8400 @6020.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


OP updated.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


<--- This guy was being stupid. For some reason I thought I was in that "Japanese overclocker hits 6GHz on SB" thread...











Geez bass I must of read his post ten times looked at his link 3 times then the web address and I figured I just could nt see what you saw...








I guess even the bass make mistakes..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

no u


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man, i had 2 chips tonight at 6GHz or a little more and both froze on validation, then was unable to get back to 6GHz again.... failed on a Celly 347 and Phenom II X2 555BE

oh, and i think i killed my awesome D9 Ballastix...


----------



## alancsalt

That sounds like a bad day...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


man, i had 2 chips tonight at 6GHz or a little more and both froze on validation, then was unable to get back to 6GHz again.... failed on a Celly 347 and Phenom II X2 555BE

oh, and i think i killed my awesome D9 Ballastix...










Ahh, that stinks. So did you have fun with the L2N?
I have a surprise for when I come over next time. We are going to be doing some tests.


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418



Quote:



MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : Commando
NB : Intel P965/G965 rev C2
SB : Intel 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) rev B0


very Nice, looks like you got er all set...


----------



## wumpus

got a 6060Mhz valid on the E8600 I need to submit....will finally get back to the SSD with the file tomorrow, a full 6 days after the session









its a monster chip, should be pretty sick under LN2....


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804451









best she would do on DICE. was 01 stable @ 5800 though


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13398669*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best she would do on DICE. was 01 stable @ 5800 though


updated....

Topside....


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13398669*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best she would do on DICE. was 01 stable @ 5800 though


That should be interesting on ln2









Not ln2 numbers from last night XC?


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 and asus P5b deluxe

6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13402206*
> That should be interesting on ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ln2 numbers from last night XC?


tonight i will be doing some on LN2 and subbin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13406829*
> new celeron d 352 and asus P5b deluxe
> 
> 6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


Nice... add you this weekend.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I will update this tomorrow... and add mine as well.
*6015.58 MHz*
On 2 cores !!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13424479*
> I will update this tomorrow... and add mine as well.
> *6015.58 MHz*
> On 2 cores !!


Nice job man!


----------



## SystemTech

You can add me in








6070 on a AMD Phenom II 1090T








http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2166050_
Thanks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

grap... so busy i forgot to update... i even had forgotten bout my own sub..








op updated tho... thanks guys !!


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)

new cooler working good so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13530708*
> new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)
> 
> new cooler working good so far.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


very nice.... what cooler?
Quote:


> P5B-Deluxe


man, i wish i would have said ill take that board... still a few more 775 chips here crying to be slapped around. oh well, Sandy's calling my name now since i found a few binned chips...









Nice OC Baker. Looking good as always


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13530776*
> very nice.... what cooler?
> 
> man, i wish i would have said ill take that board... still a few more 775 chips here crying to be slapped around. oh well, Sandy's calling my name now since i found a few binned chips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OC Baker. Looking good as always


just finished building a new single stage cooler for benching. needs a little more tweaking.

i can send you the p5b to play with. let me know.

goodluck with the Sandy's. let me know when you are done with them.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13531116*
> just finished building a new single stage cooler for benching. needs a little more tweaking.
> 
> i can send you the p5b to play with. let me know.
> 
> goodluck with the Sandy's. let me know when you are done with them.











you know me too well already...
gotcha, add ur sub soon.


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423

figured it was worth posting!


----------



## CL3P20

killing it Wump







..now, just dont 'kill' it


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


killing it Wump







..now, just dont 'kill' it










thanks man, really need to buy myself a dewar









and vaseline + neoprene are what saved her. Ran it for about an hour, then had to take an hour break...so the ice all melted, but sure enough she booted up and ran fine for another hour of cold


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

updated


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 356

6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


----------



## FtW 420

This needs a bump...

My newest i7 990x @ 6403.2Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855641


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13778219*
> This needs a bump...
> 
> My newest i7 990x @ 6403.2Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855641


Nice work brohemith!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Damn, i forgot bout this thread. i still need to update baker18's last one...
i guess being unemployed i have some extra time now...

update coming soon.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13602461*
> Celeron D 356
> 
> 6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13778219*
> This needs a bump...
> 
> My newest i7 990x @ 6403.2Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855641


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13778513*
> Damn, i forgot bout this thread. i still need to update baker18's last one...
> i guess being unemployed i have some extra time now...
> 
> update coming soon.


Updated everything current. Stepping away from this thread for awhile, real life has caught up and is somewhat more demanding atm.
Thanks for the support and thanks for all the killer Sub's in this Elite Club.
^5 to everyone that submitted here. !!!


----------



## Trickymaster

What about an underclock club? How low can you go?









*edit* Never mind I just noticed the Rare and Unusual CPU club.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13778513*
> Damn, i forgot bout this thread. i still need to update baker18's last one...
> i guess being unemployed i have some extra time now...
> 
> update coming soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13793930*
> Updated everything current. Stepping away from this thread for awhile, real life has caught up and is somewhat more demanding atm.
> Thanks for the support and thanks for all the killer Sub's in this Elite Club.
> ^5 to everyone that submitted here. !!!


Good luck man, only thing worse than getting up for work every morning is looking for a job...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickymaster;13793982*
> What about an underclock club? How low can you go?


'shuts computer down' 0Mhz
I win?


----------



## alancsalt

Is there someone to look after the list?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13794237*
> Is there someone to look after the list?


yes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Congrats bass. I know you'll do a good job with this.

And thanks to Xtreme for getting it started and keeping it going all of these months.

One of these days I'll get a cpu that will get me in.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks! I'm hoping to be on this list later this month!


----------



## kiel^cx

6ghz...my 920 couldn't reach that far tho


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Topside


----------



## el gappo

Why has bass stole the thread


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

he took it over for me for a few until i got some extra time


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

This is madness!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I can join now









Will upload results tomorrow.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14008720*
> I can join now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload results tomorrow.


Today is tomorrow, silly.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14027518*
> Today is tomorrow, silly.


He's a tease...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Was asleep.

Don't wanna put my rig together lol. I was an idjit and saved it on my HDD instead of a flash drive









But I do need to do a summary thread anyway... so I'm on it.

On a side note, have you guys heard Beaux Loy's music? It's awesome. I also missed that he joined Pure.

http://beauxloy.com/


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887242


----------



## PapaSmurf

About time.
















:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14037669*
> About time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


^
This


----------



## reggiesanchez

Look mama im going fast im finally going fast


----------



## PizzaMan

Woa, nice clarkdale...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i would try my chip but i kinda dont have spare cash incase anything *bad* happens


----------



## TaPaKaH

hey guy and girls how you all doin has my link hope its good eough
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767985


----------



## alancsalt

You're just about in a club by yourself. The 7GHz Plus Club.......

Impressive.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaPaKaH*


hey guy and girls how you all doin has my link hope its good eough








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767985



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You're just about in a club by yourself. The 7GHz Plus Club.......

Impressive.


well he's not your average everyday overclocker.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*




Look mama im going fast im finally going fast


You are going fast, nice one!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


i would try my chip but i kinda dont have spare cash incase anything *bad* happens


Baby steps, I've really just killed stuff with stupidity & rushing things, while there is some risk it can be pretty minimal with good prep & starting off easy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaPaKaH*


hey guy and girls how you all doin has my link hope its good eough








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767985


Nice, I recognize the name (seen it on top submissions on the bot home page enough), good to see you here man!


----------



## TaPaKaH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


i would try my chip but i kinda dont have spare cash incase anything *bad* happens


Ive killed loads of parts trying different things but it comes with it


----------



## TaPaKaH

thanks guys good to be here


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well he's not your average everyday overclocker.


Not to forget the Celeron LGA775 352 at 8211MHz World Record....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

key word........... *Was* that has since been broken...
but still awesome no the less.... anything over 8GHz is insane...
Nicely done TaPaKaH

Are you gonna find another Celly to pass Brian up and take back the WR?


----------



## miahallen

My 980X is in here, but the OP is missing my 1156 and AMD records


----------



## TaPaKaH

im getting parts together so i can try for 8's cus im sure ill go thourgh lots of them


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14096186*
> key word........... *Was* that has since been broken...
> but still awesome no the less.... anything over 8GHz is insane...
> Nicely done TaPaKaH
> 
> Are you gonna find another Celly to pass Brian up and take back the WR?


I saw on HWBot that Brian y. had a higher submission, but in the sidebar it showed:









Just wondering, is that an error, or is Brian somehow ineligible for the WR?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaPaKaH*


im getting parts together so i can try for 8's cus im sure ill go thourgh lots of them


ya, im sure you will. i got a few over here to try out soon, im shooting for 7, 8 would be awesome tho.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I saw on HWBot that Brian y. had a higher submission, but in the sidebar it showed:









Just wondering, is that an error, or is Brian somehow ineligible for the WR?


that's the new Rev 4 for ya


----------



## Ishinomori

I'm surprised no sandy bridge's have made it into this thread yet... :S


----------



## alancsalt

Only know of two that've made it to 6GHz on this planet.

Nick Shih









Boon


----------



## topdog

I have a couple for you
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873185

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873192


----------



## saint19

Can I join?










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice.....

Quote:



Rejected by CPU-Z 1.58


corrupted?
I hate when it's rejected...


----------



## el gappo

Just does it all the time on certain amd boards with floaty ht clocks


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Just does it all the time on certain amd boards with floaty ht clocks










Yeah, more if the mobo is new. MSI 990FXA-GD65, even the validation says that is SB850


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

gotcha... good reason i guess


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated


----------



## AMDrocks

Know knew that there are more AMD 6GHz+ overclocks than LGA1366 and LGA1156 combined









But with P4, Maybe Intel was right about higher clocks with extended pipelines?


----------



## addersnake

Hmmm I managed by accident to get one of my AMD Phenom II 1100T Core's (just one mind) to run stable at 16.0ghz, if I can do it again will that count?? 
IT WAS ONLY ONE CORE! The rest were at 4.0ghz....


----------



## saint19

I was really waiting for 5.7GHz max on my CPU

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;11544732*
> pentium 4 at 7,5ghz..


I bet you it could run BF:BC2 Maxed out.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addersnake;14234240*
> Hmmm I managed by accident to get one of my AMD Phenom II 1100T Core's (just one mind) to run stable at 16.0ghz, if I can do it again will that count??
> IT WAS ONLY ONE CORE! The rest were at 4.0ghz....


I'm highly skeptical that you had one core at 16ghz with the rest still at 4ghz. Unless you were using ln2 with an ultra golden chip...probably not even then. It was probably just a glitch in cpu-z.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;14347056*
> I'm highly skeptical that you had one core at 16ghz with the rest still at 4ghz. Unless you were using ln2 with an ultra golden chip...probably not even then. It was probably just a glitch in cpu-z.


Nah, it's not possible. Just CPU-Z.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adima;14367388*
> This club is NOT one you ever want to be with for anyone that is a expert in IT and hardware.
> 
> Those clock speeds would require voltages pass the maximum and safe limit for those CPUs.
> 
> So if you do not mind destroying your hardware join the 6Ghz club:gunner2:


A good majority of us that are in here are different levels of IT experts and most of us are quite knowledgeable with hardware. In fact, I'd day to say we're more knowledgeable than most computer literate users as we know pretty much exactly what these chips can and cannot take. My chip saw 1.9V and is my 24/7 chip, trucking along at 4.2GHz.

Keep in mind that these high voltages are mostly offset by extreme temperatures, i.e. -60°C and below.

With all that said, chips die at these voltages all the time. When doing something like this, we accept the risk and keep pushing the barrier


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


A good majority of us that are in here are different levels of IT experts and most of us are quite knowledgeable with hardware. In fact, I'd day to say we're more knowledgeable than most computer literate users as we know pretty much exactly what these chips can and cannot take. My chip saw 1.9V and is my 24/7 chip, trucking along at 4.2GHz.

Keep in mind that these high voltages are mostly offset by extreme temperatures, i.e. -60Â°C and below.

With all that said, chips die at these voltages all the time. When doing something like this, we accept the risk and keep pushing the barrier










Agree!!!

If you overclock is because you take the risk and want improve your skills, my current chip is running @ 3.8GHz with 1.325V but can do 1.9V. We want more and we want know the limits, that means that you accept the risk and accept the things as it, if you can't do that, don't overclock and run your components at stock.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## NoGuru

Yep, I am in IT an highly encourage this kind of behavior.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hey guys, we've had wayyy too many spam posts in this thread recently. In an attempt to thwart the spammers, I'm going to lock it for a few days. If you want to make a submission, feel free to PM me.

As it stands now, I'll plan on re-opening it on Tuesday (when I get back in town).


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:
Originally Posted by Adima View Post
This club is NOT one you ever want to be with for anyone that is a expert in IT and hardware.

Those clock speeds would require voltages pass the maximum and safe limit for those CPUs.

So if you do not mind destroying your hardware join the 6Ghz club . Quote:

The only chip I ever killed was when I was new and on air, I am no expert but will say someone is coming over this weekend to have me fix his computer and he has two years of college in IT. Max safe voltage you get that come from the manufacturer are intended for an air cooler not sub zero.. The colder you are the further you can push with out damage.

Oh it was my Idea to open this club.. I asked papa smurf then extreme customs to open it because I was so happy to hit 6ghz..


----------



## Nnimrod

pshhht I have my 8088 @ 1.67Phz 24/7... l2OC


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Good first post...


----------



## el gappo

My h50 is still faster.


----------



## Dilyn

I have my RAM clocked at 9200 MHz right now.
Feel good man.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'll be closing this permanently later tonight due to a *huge* amount of spam being posted here (~5 posts per day).

I'll be opening a new thread first with different wording and styling so the spam bots don't latch on.

Get your last words in before this thread is doomed to spambot hell.


----------



## Dilyn

Not my favorite kind of hell to be damned to.
Thread, gg and gl.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14439645*
> I'll be closing this permanently later tonight due to a *huge* amount of spam being posted here (~5 posts per day).
> 
> I'll be opening a new thread first with different wording and styling so the spam bots don't latch on.
> 
> Get your last words in before this thread is doomed to spambot hell.


Please to link new thread. I get lost easily.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Will do


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Please to link new thread. I get lost easily.


me too....


----------



## alancsalt

So long, and thanks for all the fish.......


----------



## NoGuru

Hey! Where did everybody go? Helloo!(sounds of an empty room)


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14446350*
> Hey! Where did everybody go? Helloo!(sounds of an empty room)


Here we are, but I think than the idea is keep the thread the most clean as possible.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14447117*
> Here we are, but I think than the idea is keep the thread the most clean as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


Nah, you guys can post as much as you want. I need to get on creating the new thread... fell asleep last night at 8:00 lol.


----------



## Liighthead

wow really... that sucks man D:

yeah can u leave a link at end of this thread please?








hoping to achive the 6ghz mark sometime in the neer future







or thats the plan anyway









seen some very nice ocs here.. they all going to be put in the new thread i take it?


----------



## CL3P20

I think temps and temp range should be included with all 6ghz OC's from now on as well... would really be nice to see the ranges other folks have got to hold CPU's to, just to break 6ghz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

New thread: http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/1082747-new-6ghz-oc-club.html#post14447444


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

And... closed.


----------

